# Are sultans skiddish?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a 7 week old sultan chick that constantly shakes even when it's not cold. It seems very timid. Is that normal for sultans?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have my first Sultan, he's 6 weeks old now. I havent noticed him shaking and he comes right up with the rest of the flock when I call.


----------

